

NyanTube - Synchronized video player for you and your friends - zgryw
http://nyan.no.de/

======
zgryw
I did this small app, just to make my life easier. And I thought that maybe
others would need it too.

Sometimes I need to comment some videos with my friends and be sure that we're
talking about the same moment - and this is the reason why it was created. But
right now we use it on almost every video that we need to watch together - and
it's probably because it's easier to chat in the same window... and
synchronization is just an added value.

